
Broadband Around the World - vaksel
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/broadband-around-the-world/
======
justlearning
I attended a "facebook app" meetup, where one of the game developers mentioned
they get most of their money from users in europe. This backs that up.

I am surprised South Korea is at #7. i thought Korea was among top 3 in
internet subscibers/usage. they already have 100mbs for domestic
subscribers(evident in the graph)

